# Best plac to live alberta



## carah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey all we'r eagerly waiting the opening of the iec this year, but we'r still unsur about exactly where we'r going to move to,we do know that we want to base ourselves in Alberta somewhere, can anyone shed some light on where the cheapest place to live and also the best for construction,my boyfriend will do labour work over there but is there certain areas wit more work then others? Cheers in advance ))


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

carah said:


> Hey all we'r eagerly waiting the opening of the iec this year, but we'r still unsur about exactly where we'r going to move to,we do know that we want to base ourselves in Alberta somewhere, can anyone shed some light on where the cheapest place to live and also the best for construction,my boyfriend will do labour work over there but is there certain areas wit more work then others? Cheers in advance ))


Alberta has major construction going on in most towns and cities, so it depends on where you would like to live... big city or smaller city or town? If it's big city life you seek, Calgary is generally more expensive (housing/rent, etc.) than Edmonton. Construction jobs are about the same in both cities.


----------



## carah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply defo small city or the out skirts of a city we'r hoping to bring our 2 dogs with us at some stage so the city life dosnt matter to us at all ya I was looking a lot into calgary but I had noticed the rental prices where quite high compared to others in Alberta, it really is quite difficult to figure out where to start )


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

carah said:


> Hey thanks for the reply defo small city or the out skirts of a city we'r hoping to bring our 2 dogs with us at some stage so the city life dosnt matter to us at all ya I was looking a lot into calgary but I had noticed the rental prices where quite high compared to others in Alberta, it really is quite difficult to figure out where to start )


If your looking for a smaller city, you may want to consider Red Deer. Its a city half way between Calgary and Edmonton. 

Edmonton and Calgary both have around 1 million population each. Red Deer has around 90,000 people. Then there are smaller cities and towns in Alberta far too numerous to mention if you fancy small town living.


----------



## carah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## carah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks again great info I must look into red deer I wonder if there is a lot of construction work there?? I'm a hairdresser so I'm not really pushed where we go just once we'r not working to pay our rent, was looking up house rentals in Calgary some houses costing up to 2500 a month, CRAZY money!!


----------



## eileenadamczyk (Apr 13, 2013)

*Cochrane comments*



carah said:


> Hey all we'r eagerly waiting the opening of the iec this year, but we'r still unsur about exactly where we'r going to move to,we do know that we want to base ourselves in Alberta somewhere, can anyone shed some light on where the cheapest place to live and also the best for construction,my boyfriend will do labour work over there but is there certain areas wit more work then others? Cheers in advance ))


We just spent a few days checking out Cochrane - just 40 min W of Calgary. Our realtor was very free to point out that new homes have very cheap and shoddy workmanship. Handrails and towels bars screwed into drywall. Aluminum windows rather than vinyl. And prices were in mid 400's for starter homes. So, we are going to look elsewhere. Hope this helps.


----------



## eileenadamczyk (Apr 13, 2013)

carah said:


> Thanks again great info I must look into red deer I wonder if there is a lot of construction work there?? I'm a hairdresser so I'm not really pushed where we go just once we'r not working to pay our rent, was looking up house rentals in Calgary some houses costing up to 2500 a month, CRAZY money!!


House rentals in Cochrane are about 1800 for new starter home


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Construction work in Edmonton Alberta runs all year round - its not just seasonal here.


----------

